# My Recent Owner's Update Experience in Las Vegas



## Kdudley311 (May 23, 2009)

Ok, I'll start by saying I got sucked in by the nice lady at the Flamingo desk, who told me we could get $100 if we went over in the limo and listened to new info on what's going on with HGVC.  My hubby was skeptical but decided to be nice and go along.  So did my sister-in-law who had never been to a timeshare presentation and was curious.  I thought what could be the harm, 1 hour for $100 and since we own two already (1 from the developer and 1 resale), they can't really think they can try to sell us again!  Boy was I wrong!  They gave a pitch about how they are doing discounts for the first time ever on buy backs and so I asked what their discounted packages were.  The sales guy made the point that I could trade my EOY 1 gold week + my annual gold week for a "fantastic price" right now.  I was curious so after we saw the movie I asked.  Low and behold, in comes the closer!  She gives me the info - that if we want to pay the bargain price of $12,000, we can trade our units in for 7,000 annual platinum points, which they figure will save us $300 per year.  They obviously couldn't tell that we bought our last unit resale as they think we've been owners since 1995 (when the original owners bought) and when she is doing her calculations, I can tell they paid $34k for their original purchase (that we bought for $3k).  Ouch!  I tell her that I was thinking about 20% of that.  She said 20% off and I say no, 20%!  She say's "Karen we have to stay in business!!!!"  I say, I know that, that's why we're not buying today; I can buy a resale 7,000 unit for that and it will pass ROFR from what I've seen.  Boy, when I dropped the "R Bomb" she got really mad, slapped her notebook together and said "well you would have the two units you already have!"  I said "well I can sell them on the resale market can't I?"  She says you would lose your original purchase price!!!  I thought to myself who cares I only paid $3k for the one and I got ripped on the other one!  So I say, you got us for 1 hour, it's been 1 hour and 10 minutes are we're done!  She says "WELL, good luck with your portfolio!!!"  My portfolio is just fine thanks   It would take 15 years to recoup the purchase price of their laughable deal! I think she was just mad that I knew more than most (Thanks Tuggers!). :whoopie: When I dropped the R bomb she reminded me of a bull with a red cape in front of her-ha ha!

Our original salesman apologized for her behavior as we were leaving, saying they are in the business to make money and don't always hear no the first time, but that when we said it's been an hour, she finally heard us.  He was nice and it was nice to visit with him.  Had I known what they were up to at first, I would have just told him up front we were there for freebies and not to waste his time.

We burned most of one day (waiting, then attending, then going over to the LV Hilton to get our $100 in chips, which we promptly cashed in).  It was not worth it!  My hubby saw people who rode over with us in the limo the next day and they said they stayed for 3-1/2 hours before they got out of there.  They only wanted $24k from them to upgrade...Yikes!

I had to promise my hubby no more owners updates ever!  We wasted valuable time we could have been doing something fun.  It wasn't worth the $100 to us!

As an aside, the salesman did mention that renovations are starting on the LV Hilton/Karen Avenue units.  Flamingo is complete but often hard to get space at last minute.  LV Hilton will be an option after the remodel as it connnects by the monorail.

Thought my fellow tuggers would like my story  I guess the moral of the story is if you do want to put in the time, just drop the R bomb and you'll be able to leave! Karen


----------



## ricoba (May 23, 2009)

Thanks for the story.

We too have found that the Vegas sales office is really pitching heat and becoming very aggressive in its sales tactics even with owners. 

On our upcoming trip to HHV we need to do a promo tour, it will be interesting to see if they are different from the Vegas office.

I am not sure about the renovations on Karen Street where we own, since anymore it's not quite as fancy as the other clubs.  We have not received any word about a special assessment.


----------



## Kdudley311 (May 23, 2009)

So, sounds like the mention about the Karen Street renovations could have been just hype.  An owner would obviously know about that!


----------



## UWSurfer (May 23, 2009)

They were painting the exterior of the Karen building the week after I was there (mid-April), perhaps that's the renovation they were refering to.

It's been my opinion for awhile now that Karen is due for an update and I expect a special assessment like they did with Flamingo before long.  However, it's also possible they simply have been saving up with the reserves and may not need an SA.  

Either way, I own both at Karen and Flamingo and havn't heard any word about renovating units at Karen.


----------



## ricoba (May 23, 2009)

UWSurfer said:


> It's been my opinion for awhile now that Karen is due for an update and I expect a special assessment like they did with Flamingo before long.



I agree that the rooms are more functional than fancy.  But I wouldn't be surprised if the leveled a SA one of these days to bring it up to the new standards.


----------



## bevans (May 24, 2009)

I also went for an owner 1 hour update last year that turned into two and a half hours. I will never go to another one again as it is not worth the confrontational attitude it becomes. Not only does it waste the time spent it continued to bug me the rest of the day and into the next. I was so disappointed that I contacted the general manager at the strip and wrote a scathing email to management about the whole experience. At the end of the update the sales person looked at me and asked, "why do come to these updates if I am not going to buy"? Hell, for the three nights added on to my regular reservation for $99 plus cash what do you think!! Curt


----------



## Kdudley311 (May 24, 2009)

So Curt what was their reply to the call and the e-mail?  Just wondering as my hubby wants me to do the same thing (and I don't think it is worth my time). Karen


----------



## bevans (May 24, 2009)

Well Karen, all I can say is the silence is deafening!! I actually talked for some time with The Strip GM and other than saying he was sorry and would look in to it I never heard back. I also never got a response from HGVC from my email. I personally think they are probably getting used to it and just file complaints away. As for the GM I do not think he has any say so over the sales staff only the operations of the resort. I did feel better about letting them know how I feel even if it did not make any difference. I mean it is them soliciting us not us them so they need to keep that in mind. Curt


----------



## dougp26364 (May 24, 2009)

We own 7 timeshares and they STILL try to sell us. Trust me, the more you own, the bigger the mark you appear to be. It's more like encouragement to them that you've bought so many and value timeshare that much.

You're right, it's not worth the time for the $100. The only time I'll attend an owners update is if there have been significant changes and I want to quiz the salesman on how the system is working now. I hate wasting the salesmans time, my time and the gift really isn't worth it. 

I like what Marriott does at most of their resorts. They'll offer you the "owners update" but, they also have a non-sales information session with good information on how to use your timeshare and how to most effiently use your Marriott Rewards points and any changes that have been made to either program. It gets me the information I want without wasting my time or a salesmans time. Of course they always want to sign you up for the "owners update" at those things but it's easy enough to say we're not interested and go from there. 

I really wish HGVC would offer some sort of information session without having to go through the sales bite. When we were at HGVC in Oahu, they had a building with a model of the new tower at HHV. It was very informal, no sales pressure and, if you wanted to see a unit they'd take you over to view one without the full presentation. Of course there wasn't any gifting but, I didn't want the gifts, I wanted information. If HGVC would do this at all their resorts I'd be a very happy camper. I did ask the guy about pricing (figured I'd go out on a limb and see what happened). He quoted the price, I passed out and that was that. I really appreciated that sort of approach.


----------



## jaes (May 25, 2009)

Kdudley311 said:


> Boy, when I dropped the "R Bomb" she got really mad, ...whoopie: When I dropped the R bomb she reminded me of a bull with a red cape in front of her-ha ha! Karen


    ...My wife and I sat through several of these presentation (several Hilton several other companies).  Our first purchase was from Hilton, about 8 yerars ago, (4,800 pts,  Platinum, in Florida) ---the price was fairly reasonable and it got us into the system.  --Then, we learned about resale--our 2nd purchase (recently) was a resale.  So, I know the benefits of resale (especially price).  --- And, on a certain level, I can share the happiness of Karen sitting in front of a salesperson---knowing that you can buy the same product on the resale market for 20% of Hilton retail.  However, I don't like to confront these salespeople (e.g., with the resale market).  First, things go a lot smoother ---we get whatever they offered and leave---everyone is at ease. Second, salespeople are people who have a job---so while I will not purchase, I don't give them a hard time (my daughter is in sales).  Third, and this one is, perhaps, REALLY SILLY, if we get too many HGVC sales people "really mad" by dropping the "R bomb," I am sure someone up the food chain feels this anger from their sales staff---E.g., "How do you expect us to sell these units at retail, when people can buy them at 80% discounts!!!"  ---My view is that Hilton will, somehow, move against resale owners.  --They already have, when they disallow resale points as counting toward the 14,000 needed for ELITE status. --Ok, many will simply say: "Who needs ELITE status."  ---I would agree, but my point is that Hilton has found one way to discriminate against resales--- they will probably figure out more ways, ---so they can sell their product retail (and, as a side benefit, keep their sales staff happy).  ---In short, smile, listen for an 1 hr., get your reward, and leave.  This, is not a hit against Karen---it's just that I don't want to motivate Hilton to, somehow, discriminate against resale owners.   ---Jaes.


----------



## dougp26364 (May 25, 2009)

Most HGVC resorts now have a thing called Right of First Refusal (ROFR) written into new contracts. It's not easy getting points at 20% of the retail value on these contracts anymore. A few older resorts don't have ROFR built in and you can get better deals there. 

Hilton, if I'm not mistaken, keeps it's financing in house rather than bundiling contracts and selling them as securities. This has allowed them to continue to exercise ROFR when many developers are having a tough time with the credit to make those buy backs. Marriott, for example, has apparently suspend their buy backs under ROFR and resale prices have tumbled. Hilton, on the other hand, is still very active and, if the price you want to buy a week where the contract has ROFR written to it is low enough, they'll exercise that right and buy the contract out from under you.


----------



## Bustah (May 25, 2009)

Karen points out something here that I have long suspected, but never tried to verify - HGVC can't differentiate resale purcahses from direct sales.  I've often been congratulated on being a member since 1996 when my first resale purchase was in 2003.  The only thing I've not seen on their handy hidden sheets of paper - what I "paid" for my purchase seven years before I actually bought it.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (May 25, 2009)

Hilton should be able differentiate a resale from a Hilton Buyer.  I think sometimes due to sloppy paperwork when ownership is transferred they don't transfer the date on the paperwork they use.


----------



## hvacrsteve (May 25, 2009)

*Go for IT!*

I personally can't stand going throught the time share updates.
I don't care what you call them.
It was a chore when we were in Mexico to stay away from those people.
It was rather funny, the hotel we stayed at was where they brought people for their free breakfast.  So we experienced first hand listening to their sales approaches.  It was really funnny, but I wasn't on the other end.
I pretty much skip all that stuff, I may stop by information, but that is it!
I told the last guy my time was worth much more than $100.00, I told him that didn't even pay for the time I lost not ding other things.
I basically told him he couldn't afford to send me over their!


----------



## Kdudley311 (May 25, 2009)

I do certainly understand your point about wasting their time and if we use the "R" word too much it may backfire.  Point well taken  I only resorted to it after she didn't understand "no" about 4 times and I wanted to leave.  I hadn't been to a presentation since we bought from the developer, so I really thought I would be getting information and they wouldn't try the hard sell (newbie me, now I know better).

I agree, it would be nice to have the choice of learning about the system and new developments within the resort family without having to do the sales part (and the salespeople would probably be happier too; although the sales guy did tell me after the presentation that EVERYONE says they are not buying and they do consider all of us to be potential sales no matter what we say).

Bustah, I do think they have the original purchase information because the closer used it in the calculations when she was figuring how much cash we needed to come up with for a trade in.  Karen


----------



## Cathyb (May 26, 2009)

kdudley:  I am surprised a great program like Hilton doesn't have a Hilton 101 class.  Worldmark truly does -- we have attended three and they are free -- no sales hassles.  We are able to ask questions after the one hour class. They have recently added a second class on working with the exchange companies.  My point here is -- perhaps Hilton owners can request something like this be done.

In addition, Marriott has similar classes at the resort when you are staying at Desert Springs Villas in Palm Desert.


----------



## alwysonvac (May 26, 2009)

FYI... there are HGVC 101 video tutorials - http://tutorial.hiltongrandvacations.com/#/Welcome/ (member login not required)
Members can find this link once they login into their account. Go to "My Resources" and select "Club 101 - Tutorials"


----------



## Aptman (May 26, 2009)

*Attitude at Owner Update*

I have to agree with Jaes.  In TUG, we have found the goose that lays the golden egg.  We're probably not going to kill that goose, but why push it?  I'm not about to pay full fare coach on a timeshare, but some people do that, and I'm not going to discourage them.  I will post here on the internet, and I will speak casually to people on vacation if the subject comes up, but I am not going to walk around with a billboard saying "Don't get screwed by buying from a developer!!!"  

First of all, like it or not, these people are the reason we have the wonderful timeshares at the great deals we have them.  It may not be nice, but it's true.  Someone has to pay an exorbitant amount, underuse it, and sell it for us to get these great deals.  So, I say enjoy them and don't crow too hard.

That extends to the owner updates.  They are giving us freebies to go to these things - it's $150 of free money.  If that money means little to nothing to you, don't go.  If it is an amount that makes you happy, suck it up, take the hour there, be polite and recognize that the efforts of these people have made it possible for you to buy at a very low rate.  In other words - don't try to kill the goose that keeps laying the golden eggs (by selling at high prices and enabling us to get cheap resales, and by giving us freebies in return for an hour of our life).

Personally, I make sure, when choosing a presentation to go on, that they cannot hold me captive in a remote location, so that I come and go at their pleasure.  At HHV, I simply rode up an elevator at the next-door tower, and came down an hour later.  Waiting for limos, or vans, or getting to remote locations just adds to the time (and it's a great sales technique as well).

Most importantly, don't throw it in their faces that we know more than they do.  I know it's tempting, as they spout off all that inane stuff about these being the best deals imaginable, if you don't do it now you'll forever regret it, etc.  Whatever, take it and don't try to give it back to them.  It's just not worth it.  You'll get out faster this way, no one will be angry, and like Jaes said, you'll make it less likely that they take action against resellers in the future (as well as continuing to offer the freebies in return for attending).

If you really want an update where they don't try to sell you anything, I have just 3 letters that will solve that - TUG!  That's what we're for.  You'll get more info here than you'll ever get from a sales person or someone of the like.


----------



## Cathyb (May 26, 2009)

aptman:  I agree with you in principal -- but how about when you have to get your parking pass (Wyndham Las Vegas) at the Sales counter; politely decline their invitation and they call you every day about signing up.  You politely decline again and they show up at your door, uninvited?  IMHO this is going way too far!  I had to come down to their Lobby desks and loudly insist they cross our room off with any further contact -- that finally worked.


----------



## Aptman (May 27, 2009)

Cathy, you're absolutely right.  I've never been accosted in that manner, but from what I hear, at some places it's endemic.  I would love to be more confrontational with jerks like that.  The person who tried to sell to me seemed more pathetic (due to the fact that I knew he was wasting his time with me) than annoying.

I try to act politely, even if it's firm, if at all possible.  Reality speaking, if they're going to be such jerks, then you may have to be more than a little  firm.  I'm curious, though, how they'd react if you just told them - in response to their harassment - that you bought resale, you've personally screwed them out of lots of money by buying for pennies or dimes on the dollar, and if they insist on acting annoying, you'll make sure to try and educate as many people around you as possible - starting with the people standing in line with you- about the joys of buying resale and how you can save a pretty buck by doing so (and perhaps giving a shout-out to TUG as well).

I have to imagine that at a certain point, it will dawn on them that you should be left alone.  The information you can impart could do enough damage to them that they want you as quiet and happy as possible.  If you are going to a place where you have been assailed so incessantly in the past, create a simple flier extolling the virtues of resale, TUG, and how the developers screw people, show them a copy after the first couple of calls, and tell them that any further calls to you, and you'll start passing it around.  That should shut them up.


----------



## jaes (May 27, 2009)

*"Incrediable Hulks"*



Aptman said:


> Cathy, you're absolutely right.  I've never been accosted in that manner, but from what I hear, at some places it's endemic.  ...if they're going to be such jerks, then you may have to be more than a little  firm.  I'm curious, though, how they'd react if you just told them - in response to their harassment - that you bought resale, you've personally screwed them out of lots of money by buying for pennies or dimes on the dollar, and if they insist on acting annoying, you'll make sure to try and educate as many people around you as possible - starting with the people standing in line with you- about the joys of buying resale and how you can save a pretty buck by doing so...


   Perhaps, for those who first read our posts on this thread (jaes #10 & Aptman #18), we might seem like mild-mannered, meek, people who like to avoid confrontation. ---But, WOW, Aptman, it sounds like --when you get pushed you can become an Incrediable Hulk.  --Unfortunately, when I get pushed, perhaps like Cathy, I have to work at being civil.  ---"You don't want to see me get angry."  That said, I would still suffer through the ordeal, note it for future reference, and try never to return to those folks again.  In large part, it may be because Cathy's experience was with "Wyndham."  I sat through several HGVC presentations, and one Wyndham presentation (the reward/incentive would have to be extremely high for me to experience another Wyndham).  While a HGVC sales presentation can get very high pressured, it has always been limited to the 1 hr. presentation ---not as Cathy described with her Wyndham experience.  ---But, that's another reason why I purchased Hilton--- even the sales presentation (and treatment before and after), seems to have more class than other companies.   My impression:  HGVC = New car dealership.  Wyndham = Used car lot.    ---Jaes.


----------



## Kdudley311 (May 27, 2009)

*This presentation was different....*

I wanted to clarify that we were very polite and listened to what our initial sales guy had to say.  We even commented on what we liked about HGVC and how we liked their approach compared to other timeshare presentations we had heard about (such as Trendwest, which my brother said was a nightmare experience).

On our first presentation, we said no thanks up front and the sales gal said ok, no pressure (maybe this is a sales tactic because we eventually bought), and we ended up with our VIP package, which ultimately resulted in us buying the 3,400 EOY package on the follow up meeting.  If we hadn't been treated with respect in the first place, we wouldn't have bought our initial package.  The sales gal even said, "this is Hilton, people would not tolerate being treated with disrespect or high pressure."

This time was different.  When the "closer" came in, things changed in a hurry, with the high pressure, etc.  Maybe that's "no pressure" compared to other companies, but it was very different from what we had previously experienced with Hilton (maybe we've just been lucky).  After saying no a number of times and not being heard, that's when I got a little flip - my personality is usually very diplomatic.  When I was younger, I would have been more worried about hurting their feelings, what they thought, etc.  I'm sure many timeshares have been sold to many because of people not standing up and saying no loud enough.  In my 40s, I seem less likely to want to take a bunch of crap from people, especially if they are going to be rude to me.  Another poster was correct, sales people are people doing a job - however, we are people too and not just "a mark" (and we are owners too, and word of mouth is powerful.  Based on what I just went through, I would not recommend to my friends that they attend a presentation).  My first polite 4 "no thank yous" should have been enough.  Maybe it's the economy....

My plan from now on is to just avoid the owners updates (I doubt if I could drag my hubby back even for six nights in Hawaii for $199 after this last go round).  I think the discussion here has been interesting, and is one of the reasons I joined this forum.   Karen


----------



## UWSurfer (May 27, 2009)

Of the few I've been on with HGVC, Las Vegas at the strip property has high pressure closers.   At the Waikoloa the gal we were with tried to interest into buying back our weeks and upgrade to a single week, more points there.   

We said no, she asked and we told her what we had bought our weeks for and for the most part that was that.  No closer, no pressure.  I suspect however that is now in our "record" or whatever they have in their computers now.

When we were at I-Drive we didn't get a chance to do an update as I was without my wife.  

We are going to Flamingo this weekend and I expect to shoot down the offer to do an update.


----------



## Blues (May 27, 2009)

We were at I-Drive a year ago.  Got a phone call every single day, sometimes twice a day, about owners updates.  At first I ignored them, but they woke up our granddaughter from her nap.  Twice.  So I called them up, told them that their continued harassment woke up our granddaughter twice, which makes her very cranky, which makes me very cranky.  And then I told them that if they ever called the room again, I would complain to HGVC corporate to give them a piece of my mind about their local sales operation.

Got no more calls after that.  

-Bob


----------



## Pronkster (May 28, 2009)

Just spent 9 nights in the Kalia tower and we were never even asked once if we wanted to do an owners udate. Maybe it's because we already own almost 40,000 points and they figured it would be a lost cause.


----------



## hockeybrain (May 28, 2009)

This thread has me thinking...............we should come up with a sticky "How to Politely Get out of a Time Share Presentation WITHOUT Buying."

I'll come up with a few:

1.  Firm but persistent "NO, NOT INTERESTED AND REALLY JUST CAME FOR THE OWNERS UPDATE."
2.  As 85 minutes approches "Sorry not interested, thanks and I really have got to run for golf tee time, tennis, XYZ tour etc."
3.   "I am not interested and am not buying but I'll be happy to refer people to you that I run into that are interested in the future.   Can I take your card with me?"
4.   "Thanks so much but we have many family committments now and there is no way we can put any money into another or upgraded time share."
5.   "My Aunt Millie just died three weeks ago and without her support we just can not afford to spring for anything right now.   
6.   I thank you so much for telling us about your current offers.   Your gift will really come in handy for us because these days, especially after this trip,  we are pretty much broke.   
7.   I do not have health insurance and I have got to get X, Y and Z procedure.   Cry me a river.............and I have to get out soon to take my medication.............
8.   15 minutes into the presentation.   Sir, Mam, thank you so much, you are a nice salesman woman and we really want you to talk with somebody who may buy from you.   We all came for the gift and as much food as we can eat and carry out so can you hurry up with whatever you have to say so we can get what was promised to us and you can meet an owner / customer who might buy.................

I figure you all more experienced and wise members can really come up with some doozies......................


----------



## jestme (May 28, 2009)

Tell them you are a timeshare salesperson yourself, and you were just looking for some additional sales angles to the ones you use. Ask if there are any openings.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 28, 2009)

*Extremely Sound Advice.*




Aptman said:


> Most importantly, don't throw it in their faces that we know more than they do.  I know it's tempting, as they spout off all that inane stuff about these being the best deals imaginable, if you don't do it now you'll forever regret it, etc.  Whatever, take it and don't try to give it back to them.  It's just not worth it.  You'll get out faster this way, no one will be angry, and like Jaes said, you'll make it less likely that they take action against resellers in the future (as well as continuing to offer the freebies in return for attending).


That's some of the best advice I've read about how to deal with the timeshare sellers across the little tables in those big rooms where the Muzak is blaring. 

No need for me to set them straight if I catch them blowing smoke or misstating basic timeshare facts.  

I'm out of there quicker if I just listen & wait for the _Moment Of Truth_ to tell'm _No Thanks._ 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## anniemac (Jun 4, 2009)

This has been very interesting reading as I prepare for my "owner's update" at the LV Strip next week.  Yes, I took the offer of 3 nights for $100 in order to add to my stay this trip.  I am going to try the diplomatic "unemployment is 18% in the next county and I signed up for this last fall before the economy crashed" route.  I'll let you know how it goes - hopefully I can stick to that approach, I have the tendency to sound off and then dwell on it later and I don't want to ruin my own trip!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 4, 2009)

*Me Too.*




anniemac said:


> I have the tendency to sound off and then dwell on it later and I don't want to ruin my own trip!


It is not easy, because I always like to hold up my end of any conversation, but what's most practical at a timeshare sales pitch is to let the timeshare seller(s) do most of the talking. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## tjorhom (Jun 5, 2009)

*My experience with owner update (5/29/09)!*

At the owner update at Waikoloa (I stayed at the Bay Club) there were no pressure what so ever and he actually asked what he could help us with and did help us.  He also did look at our portfolio and suggested what upgrades we might want to look for based on our vacation habits, but that was the extent.  We were out in 1 hour even if we had agreed to 90 minutes, and left with a good feeling.  I did mentioned TUG when we first started and maybe that told him my resistence would not be futile.  He said though, to think of him if we ever were thinking of upgrades.


----------



## nonutrix (Jun 5, 2009)

In April when we were in Las Vegas, we went to our first non-HGVC timeshare presentation.  I think the salesman could tell by our timeshare portfolio, we were not going to buy anything from him.  He was not at all hard sell, however that did not keep him from out right lying.  He gave us the pitch with the unbelievable price that they had "just this minute gotten back in a divorce".  Then the "manager" faked anger that we had been offered a price that was "only available to existing in-house owners".  After that charade, the sales person acted like he was about to get fired if we didn't buy at the price for which we weren't eligible.  By this time I was having a really hard time keeping straight face - even our 15 year old could see through the act!  Then came the final lie - *Nevada state law *would only let them sell at that price if we took then...if we walked away to think about it...then wanted it later, we would be required, by *state law*, to buy it at the full appraised value of about $40K more!  I told him that I'd never heard of a law like that.  Then another lie: the sales person said that all of the six states where he held a real estate license had the same law.  I then told him that I was glad I had a real estate broker's license in Texas where the state didn't interfere with the pricing of real estate...I found the whole episode really amusing AND we got three free tickets to Blue Man Group!   :rofl: 

nonutrix


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 5, 2009)

The last time I did one of these, my approach was to be patient and let the TS salespeep talk as much as they wanted.  I figured that, as long as I made no pretense of being interested, they'd give up, sooner or later.

After the preliminaries, in which they convinced themselves that I needed many more points, they started throwing deals at me, and every time I said no, the guy would leave and return with something better -- none of which cam close to reasonable.  It was almost comical.  After repeating that my trips were not exclusive to Hilton a few times, they got the idea.


----------



## Socko33 (Jun 9, 2009)

*November Update*

Hi all,

I will be attending an owners' update at the Hilton LV on the Strip...this is my first year with the timeshare and my first owner's update.

I will be going with 3 friends and staying in a 1BR for 3 nights.

Is there any way I can negotiate to get something out of going to the presentation other than the $100 deal I got on the 3 nights?

Can I get HGVC to compensate my friends if they attend the owners' update as well?

Any experiences or advice would be very helpful! I would love to get a free massage or gambling/dinner money out of it!

Thanks!


----------



## Karen G (Jun 9, 2009)

Socko33 said:


> Is there any way I can negotiate to get something out of going to the presentation other than the $100 deal I got on the 3 nights?


Ask for whatever you want and see what they say. Nothing to lose by asking.  Be sure to get in writing whatever is agreed upon before going to the presentation.


----------



## Bustah (Jun 9, 2009)

If you want to keep your friends, maybe it's best to recommend they stay by the pool instead :hysterical:


----------



## anniemac (Jun 9, 2009)

When they called to verify the time set for my update, they mentioned that a food voucher and show tickets would be included - I think that they said that the vouchers could be used at Planet Hollywood.  We'll see.


----------

